# Rosies' pups were rescued She is left at High kill shelter Urgent



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

"Rosie's eyes say it all - her pups were rescued and the 'rescue' left her behind ~ she's despondent - to the point where she cries when she hears other puppies in the shelter. Due to the old director resigning, people are swarming Chattooga with OTIs. So Rosie's time is very limited as they are only allowed 38 dogs and have apx 17 runs."


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

very sad but is all over--I often wonder what happened to the mom of my new puppy


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I know. Our society is so messed up about the value of animal life whether cute little puppies of senior dogs. I can't imagine how this dogs feels having her puppies taken from her. She has instincts and needs like all living creatures. If you ever saw the story about Coco the gorilla and her kitten you can't not realize we are committing crimes against shelter pets and research animals. Because they can't speak but only bark or whimper doesn' t mean they aren't scared or hurting as to what is being done to them.

http://www.commonsensemedia.org/book-reviews/Kokos-Kitten.html


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

or saying a dog is mean when he has been thrown out of a life they have known and are in a smelly lonley place listening to other dogs. Of course some may bite or seem shy-oh dont get me started but it all starts with responsible ownership- I think spay - neuter should be mandatory unless a certified breeder.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

It is awful and what is to be done. I don't have the resources to take in homeless pets so I decided to write a rescue blog and also crosspost animals on sites like this. There are people ( rescuers, adopters)trying to make a difference in the lives of abandoned animals. More power to them.

Things are rough in this economy for everyone whether 4 footed or 2.


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

Rosie's story is painfully sad. My heart just breaks for her.

I love your blog site. I am going to post a link to it from my blog.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Rhonda, Good news for Rosie. She got adopted! In all the sadness, some dogs get lucky.
I am glad you like the blog.Thanks for the link.

UPDATE 1/10/09 Rosie ADOPTED!!!!
Originally Posted by knine
"Rosie was adopted - family drove several hours to get her. Suzanne met her and said she was a wonderful woman with a little boy who proceeded to pass by all the cute puppies just to get to HIS sweet Rosie, hugged her and told Suzanne he was going to sing Rosie songs all the way home. "
posted on Lab forum


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so glad she got adopted. The story about the little boy is just precious!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I loved the story too.Each of these shelter animals have so much value. It takes one person to see this.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Rosie's adopters decided they couldn't keep her . As far as I know she has been rescued once again and is not back in the shelter. Check out the original link for more info. and say a prayer for Rosie. She is one of many deserving dogs who need a chance. Her story can still get a happy ending.


----------

